# Vettec Sole-Guard



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

It says it costs $30. I would love to hear any reviews on this also... Thanks for finding this Vida.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I may buy a tube just to give it a try. The price isn't bad at all. I'll post my finding when I do


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd be suspicious about it actually. What I don't like is the fact the sole "doesn't breeze" (if I put it correctly).


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a nice idea, but if they get soaking wet or on abrasive surfaces, it tends to come right out, the best way to hold it in is with a shoe,or boot, ironically. WHile it "sets" in 30 seconds, that's in ideal temperatures and humidity, seems like it takes a bit longer in reality. And, it really holds in the moisture, and that leads to some thrush. Just pulled shoes off a mare that had it in there because the guy that trimmed her on my maternity leave sored her, so he shod her and used this to cushion her and her feet smelled ROTTEN when I pulled it off, and the frog sloughed off. That's a worst case scenario, but the boots, though a pain in the hiney, are still a more durable option, plus, you don't have to hold up their feet for minutes letting it dry. 

After all that negative review, it IS good for very temporary cushioning for horses just coming out of shoes, but I wouldn't expect it or want it to stay in 3 weeks straight. Good in founder instances to support the sole temporarily, nor flat soled horses that are going to be turned out, but I woudln't count on it to stay in for riding, unless you put boots over it. I think its' best application is for horses that would need pads inside the boots until they adjust to not having shoes or special needs horses, and it just frees up the owner to not deal with loose pads, but it would need changing and would be weighed against the thrush possiblity. They also make a "anti thrush" sole pack, but chemicals aren't going to fix the fact that the lack of air is the problem to begin with.
And, it's a bit more expensive than just using boots. Just my thoughts on it. WOuld be intresting to see what you find when you try it.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I promise to try it right after a trim rather than right before. I can imagine having it stuck up in there and trying to do a trim. I would think it would really goo up a file :shock:


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I promise to try it right after a trim rather than right before. I can imagine having it stuck up in there and trying to do a trim. I would think it would really goo up a file :shock:


You and I both know how happy that would make our trimmer.. LOL


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Ah, I can just spray my rasp with WD40 before hand. Keeps mud and most junk from sticking so bad!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

:wink: Are you eating up this nice Indian Summer weather? I am..


----------



## Danvers (Nov 3, 2008)

SoleGard is the newest addition to Vettec's popular line of hoofcare products. Since it's relatively new to the market, I haven't got a ton of experience with it, but I've been pleased with it so far.

So far, my usage of the product has been limited to young horses on the show circuit. I get a fair number of owners who want their yearlings and young horses shod. I prefer to keep the youngsters barefoot, and this product is providing us with a compromise. So far, I've found that it will stay in and provide protection for about 2 to 3 weeks.

As with all products of this type, application and hoof prep is the key to success. If you've got a wet, overly hydrated hoof, and you don't get it dried out, the product *will* fail.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for that Danvers. I figured it was one of those products that prep work would be key. 
Great avatar by the way, very pretty.


----------

